# Hechte entnehmen verboten???



## OWendtland (25. Januar 2008)

Hallo!

Schwiegervater kam grade vom Rentnertreffen zurück
und erzählte mir, man habe ihm berichtet, es wäre
in Norwegen verboten gefangene Hechte dem Gewässer zu
entnehmen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.
Widerspricht eigentlich so ziemlich allem, was ich bisher über das Verhältnis der Norweger zu Hechten gelesen habe (Hundefutter, Lachsfresser usw.

Das kann doch wirklich nur ein Gerücht sein oder?

Ungläubig den Kopf schüttelnd...
Oliver


----------



## Jirko (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechte entnehmen verboten???*

...das wäre dann wohl ne gänzlich neue regelung oliver! ich würde diese aussage mal in die gerüchteküche schieben  #h


----------



## Wallerschreck (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechte entnehmen verboten???*

der hat das mit ziemlicher Sicherheit mit Holland verwechselt


----------



## Toni_1962 (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechte entnehmen verboten???*



OWendtland schrieb:


> Schwiegervater kam grade vom Rentnertreffen zurück
> und erzählte mir, man habe ihm berichtet, es wäre
> in Norwegen verboten gefangene Hechte dem Gewässer zu
> entnehmen |bigeyes|bigeyes|bigeyes.


 
Die haben den Kalender versehentlich auf dem 1. April stehen gehabt |rolleyes


----------



## OWendtland (25. Januar 2008)

*AW: Hechte entnehmen verboten???*

OK, ich konnte es mir auch wirklich nicht vorstellen :q.

Wir brauchen das wohl nicht weiter vertiefen...
Kann man den Thread auch schließen?

Oliver


----------

